# Fleece scraps/strips



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

How big do you guys cut your hedgie's fleece scraps? I've had Delia for three days now, and she's been trying to burrow, so I want to give her the experience, but I don't want to cut her scraps too big or too small D=
P.S. Pictures coming as soon as I can remember how to download pictures from my camera xP


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have pieces cut about 2" by 4", for burrowing. I rarely use them though because the hedgies never seem to really get anything out of it, they just spread them around the cage and leave them there. :roll:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try it. Knowing how big most people make them just makes me more comfortable that she's not going to like, eat them because they're too small, or not use them because they're too big or something silly like that ^^;


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

No matter what size of strips or how many blankets I offer Puff, she always brings the paper towel I put under her wheel into her house to sleep with. Even if I put clean paper towels in for that purpose, she still prefers the one under the wheel :roll: so don't feel too bad if your hedgie doesn't use them!


----------

